# Is it ever too late to add another budgie?



## kassie

Hi all!

It's been quite some time since I created a post, but I have a new question for you all!

Three years ago I adopted my first budgie. My husband and I bonded with him and had plenty of time to spend with him and keep him company. These days, the both of us work a lot and are not home with him as much. I can tell that he is lonely and we aren't providing the companionship that he needs. I've been considering introducing a new budgie for him to have as a companion. My husband is concerned that since he's been on his own for so long, that it's too late to introduce a new bird.

Is this true? I really want him to lead a fulfilled life and would love for him to have the companionship of another bird, but not if it isn't going to be the best thing for him.

Thank you in advance for the advice!


----------



## justmoira

It's not too late to introduce a new bird. However, be prepared in case he doesn't like the newbie - have a back up plan. 
Make sure you quarantine properly and get the new bird a check up with your avian vet. When you introduce the two, make sure it's in a neutral area with toys new to both of them and go at their pace - start with the cages in the same room, then after a few days move the cages closer, then after a few days side by side, and then if everything sounds and looks good an out of cage intro. Even after all that I recommend then staying in their own cages for a good while for bedtime; let the two of them figure out which cage they prefer or even if they wanna share their cage. 
You can also see about adopting an adult lonely budgie if you're worried about age gap.


----------



## iHeartPieds

It's definitely possible that your current bird won't like the newcomer. I had a previous budgie for the same amount of time and she was super bonded to me. When I got more birds she wanted nothing to do with them.


----------



## kassie

Oh boy, okay! Maybe from the sound of things it's best we don't try to introduce a new bird to our guy.


----------



## RavensGryf

Your budgie might not let a newcomer into “his territory”, but it might be nice to set another cage up side by side or in the same room (after vet check and the quarantine period). That way the two can keep each other company by hearing and seeing each other even if they don’t get along as friends. There would at least be another life form there to make him not feel as alone.


----------



## alba

I don't think its too late! When one of my budgies died and my little Petrie was all alone, he became super bonded to me. But it broke my heart everyday that when I came home from work all he wanted was snuggles (and food). He seemed so lonely without me (and I worked 8+ hours a day). I adopted another bird from the shelter eventually, and he has been much happier ever since.

Some of the downsides: your bird will definitely become less bonded to you guys. My little P only occasionally accepts snuggles from me now, but loves getting kisses and playing with his brother. Other downsides: be prepared to buy and give two of everything. My boys aren't the best at sharing, so I leave out two food bowls, two treat bowls, two veggie bowls, two avicakes, two of favorite toys, etc. I also have a really big cage. Like a mini aviary that could house 5+ budgies. That helps them get along I'm sure. 

Also, if you are sure your little guy is in fact a guy... I recommend adopting an older male bird. I think it is somewhat rare that two male birds won't get along (females can be a little territorial and more prone to bullying and biting your little baby boy). You'll be doing a great deed as well if you rescue an older male from an animal shelter (the older single birds don't always get adopted :sad: ). The budgie I adopted was very easy to train too! Budgies are very "monkey-see-monkey-do", so the new budgie just had to watch all the snuggles, finger perching, etc. of my Petrie and in no time he was okay with people (even though he had spent years alone in the shelter). 

Good luck!


----------



## kassie

I will try to find a bird to rescue here in Las Vegas! If you guys know of any, please do send me in that direction. I don't see any currently, but will keep an eye out for a rescue. Thank you!


----------



## StarlingWings

I found a great looking bird rescue in Las Vegas! They don't have any budgies currently, but mention that you can fill out an application so they notify you when they do 

https://southwestexoticavianrescue.org/available-birds.html


----------



## kassie

StarlingWings said:


> I found a great looking bird rescue in Las Vegas! They don't have any budgies currently, but mention that you can fill out an application so they notify you when they do
> 
> https://southwestexoticavianrescue.org/available-birds.html


Thank you so much! I appreciate your help!


----------



## justmoira

I didn't mean to scare you off it - I definitely think it's a great idea to get a second bird to keep your bebe company!


----------

